# A6 2.7t 2004 : Noise from engine after oil servicing



## desiredinput (May 10, 2017)

I have an A6 2.7t 2004 after I serviced the car changing the oil filters and changing the oil I noticed a knocking sound from the engine and oil leaking from under the engine. I gave a mechanic who says its the oil pump not supplying oil to the engine and then he changed the oil switch. Finally we have changed all this and then oil leakage has stopped but the noise is still persistent.

The mechanic is saying the engine is spoilt, I don't believe him because apart from the noise the engine runs well.

Could anyone help with this?


----------



## sasa1981 (Sep 1, 2003)

Check valve cover gasket and seals on the cam shafts.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

